
Social Marketplace with a subscription model - storatdotcom
https://www.storat.com
======
storatdotcom
Our vision is to create a social ecommerce marketplace, where sellers and
buyers are not locked inside and can communicate and transact freely on or off
the market. Where the marketplace operator charges no margin, so sellers can
provide their products and services at the lowest cost possible, while
distinguishing themselves with a great brand, excellent customer service, and
feedback.

We will make it easy for consumers and small businesses to setup online and
mobile presence in minutes at no or very little cost with powerful, simple,
and easy to use cloud-based solutions to connect with customers, run their
business, and grow.

While our flagship product is a socially-enabled online marketplace, we are a
technology company, a Cloud Distribution Company.

~~~
bemmu
Craigslist for UAE?

